# Reel Worthless 21-23 Video



## Hunts375 (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's the video from this passed weekend

https://vimeo.com/89916819


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Killer trip! Awsome video. 
Stuck in a cubicle right now 
EJ


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Very Cool !! The water looks great too. I am indeed impressed with those fish.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

What was the big eel looking fish at the end?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

tank banger said:


> What was the big eel looking fish at the end?


Wondering the same thing awesome trip and video


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

tank banger said:


> What was the big eel looking fish at the end?


I think that was a Conger eel. They are suppose to be really good eating. Was it kept?


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

We have had mixed opinions on whether or not they are good to eat , we did not keep this one..


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

Pretty work guys.  Bring me some tuna Pinney.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Great work with the video, lots of GOPros as work on the Reel Worthless!

I am curious, how did the new tuna tube setup work? It looks awesome!

Robert


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

MSViking said:


> Great work with the video, lots of GOPros as work on the Reel Worthless!
> 
> I am curious, how did the new tuna tube setup work? It looks awesome!
> 
> Robert


They need a little adjusting , but will have it done and ready to go after cobia season.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome - yeah, I'd have to think REAL hard about bringing a big eel like that aboard!
Nice work,
Tom Hilton


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

That's a king snake eel. They're ok to eat but bony as hell and a pain in the ass to clean.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey Alex! It's been a long time. Glad to see you still slaying 'em. 

Here's to an awesome 2014!


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Would be a great marketing video for GoPro


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Another great video. Short and to the point. Love it. I'm still planning a trip with my boat to Venice.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (Apr 6, 2008)

way to lay the wood to em! and awesome video!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Excellent job with the video editing... very fun to watch! I always enjoy your videos... you guys sure know how to get it done out there.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Super Nice.


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Call me naive, but that's the most tuna tubes I've seen on a boat. Large live baits for days!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Great video!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: Nice very exciting to see those big fish caught, makes me want to hurry up and get out there, thank you for sharing.:thumbup:


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome stuff. I do video for a living and just wanted to give you a cheap tip for keeping that GoPro on the boat from vibrating. They have these small mounts for RC helicopters that you can rig and it will get a lot of the vibration out. You can get them on ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DJI-Phantom-GoPro-Anti-Jello-Vibration-Rubber-Mount-Carbon-Fiber-Stabilizer-/191121046105?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c7fb3ba59


----------

